# Keynote Ipad



## plaj (8 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour a tous
Quelqu'un sait-il comment faire pour faire tourner un diapo keynote de façon continu. C est a dire en boucle. Merci


----------



## Sly54 (8 Octobre 2010)

Dans KN, Inspecteur des documents / Document / Lire le diaporama en boucle.

Mais est ce que ça va aller sur l'iPad ??


----------

